# Clarence Seedorf vs Andrés Iniesta.



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

Clarence Seedorf vs Andrés Iniesta. Un confronto molto richiesto, molto curioso e molto speculare considerando che entrambi hanno ricoperto un ruolo simile a livello tattico e logico negli schieramenti di Milan e Barcellona, così come nei blocchi. Parliamo di due calciatori dall'alta classe, caratterizzata da una tecnica similare ma senza dubbio diversificata sotto vari aspetti. Tutti e due, comunque, sono stati rivestiti di un importanza straordinaria e di una capacità eccezionale nell'esaltarsi in quelle partite da pressione insostenibile.
L'olandese è stato in grado di vincere ovunque sia stato, non fallendo quasi mai, se togliamo la parentesi all'Inter, dove comunque non sfigurò poi tanto. Clarence nasce come trequartista puro, un calciatore incline sia al passaggio che alla finalizzazione. E' stato in grado di evolversi negli anni grazie ad una tecnica ai limite dell'imbarazzante. Un bagaglio piuttosto raro e completo. Oltre le capacità tecniche ci sono anche quelle tattiche. Giocatore di rara intelligenza nei parametri della posizione in campo. Nel suo repertorio troviamo un tiro fuori dalla norma, una rara bomba di potenza in grado di essere rapida e precisa da qualsiasi distanza. Ci sono inoltre finte poco teatrali e utili, visione di gioco, scambi sotto porta e capacità di allargarsi. Vi troviamo anche un dribbling da fermo, venuto fuori sul finale di carriera. 
Lo spagnolo è invece l'alfiere dello scacchiere del Guardiolismo. Tolto Messi è stato forse il calciatore più mobile dell'era Barcellonista. Andrés è un centrocampista del tutto tecnico con una propensione offensiva decisamente spiccata. A differenza dell'olandese il suo dribbling è ancor più eclettico e devastante. Iniesta è altresì molto più rapido e ha una caratteristica di progressione senza dubbio più invidiabile. Il suo tiro da fuori non è al livello del collega ma può contare su varianti più versatili e su un effetto niente male. Nelle sue corde c'è anche un posizionamento da numero 10, seppur negli anni si sia adattato e abbia quasi dimenticato le sue inclinazioni. Bravissimo nel tenere palla e gestirla, in grado di sfornare anche l'ultimo passaggio.
Li accomuna perfino la magistralità del gol pesante quando richiesto. (Indimenticabili il gol nella finale mondiale per Andrés, ma faccio fatica a scordare la bomba di Clarence nel Derby della rimonta.) 
Si può dire inoltre che entrambi siano stati in certi tratti discontinui. L'olandese ha evidenziato tale caratteristica solo sul finire di carriera. Lo spagnolo invece in più occasioni, riuscendo però a non sfigurare quasi mai nella macchina perfetta dei blaugrana. Il calo di rendimento è invece più evidenziato oggi, dove a parte la grande prestazione col PSG in questa Champions si può raccogliere ben poco.
Passando a parlare di personalità trovo che qui non vi sia confronto. Iniesta non mi dà affatto l'idea di leader silenzioso o di vero e proprio trascinatore. Mi sembra invece che sia la sua sola tecnica a fargli rivestire un minimo questa nomea. Un trascinatore ''tecnico'', senza dubbio. La personalità di Clarence Seedorf non ha invece bisogno né di preamboli, né di presentazioni, né di racconti. Parla da sé. Uno dei calciatori con la personalità più forte della generazione moderna. Un vero mostro con una mentalità fatta esclusivamente di vittorie. 


Possiamo dire che nel suo apice Iniesta sia stato più forte, eclettico e devastante dell'olandese. Quindi il mio voto va allo spagnolo. Ma la mia preferenza va invece a Seedorf che trovo a livello complessivo più completo.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2015)

Tostissima, Iniesta è più tecnico col pallone tra i piedi ma Seedorf ha altre cose (fisico, resistenza, cattiveria) che al primo mancano.

Direi Iniesta ma di un'incollatura.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2015)

Don Andres senza dubbio


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Luglio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Don Andres senza dubbio



Quotissimo


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tostissima, Iniesta è più tecnico col pallone tra i piedi ma Seedorf ha altre cose (fisico, resistenza, cattiveria) che al primo mancano.
> 
> Direi Iniesta ma di un'incollatura.



Giustissimo. L'ho scordato. Fisico e resistenza dalla parte dell'olandese senza dubbio. Anche difensivamente rientrava meglio in fase di ripiego e dava più una mano dello spagnolo, per quanto fosse comunque indolente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2015)

Preferisco Iniesta per la tecnica pressoché infinita e per la gestione del pallone.


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Preferisco Iniesta per la tecnica pressoché infinita e per la gestione del pallone.



Secondo me Seedorf non gli è inferiore in tecnica. A mio parere ciò che fa decide tutto pro Iniesta è il dribbling, la mobilità, il dinamismo, la progressione e l'essere eclettico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo me Seedorf non gli è inferiore in tecnica. A mio parere ciò che fa decide tutto pro Iniesta è il dribbling, la mobilità, il dinamismo, la progressione e l'essere eclettico.


Gusto personale, Seedorf non lo ritengo inferiore, oggettivamente sono allo stesso livello.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Preferisco Iniesta per la tecnica pressoché infinita e per la gestione del pallone.



Come ho scritto la penso così anche io anche se è anche vero che vorrei vedere Iniesta da un'altra parte.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Clarence Seedorf vs Andrés Iniesta. Un confronto molto richiesto, molto curioso e molto speculare considerando che entrambi hanno ricoperto un ruolo simile a livello tattico e logico negli schieramenti di Milan e Barcellona, così come nei blocchi. Parliamo di due calciatori dall'alta classe, caratterizzata da una tecnica similare ma senza dubbio diversificata sotto vari aspetti. Tutti e due, comunque, sono stati rivestiti di un importanza straordinaria e di una capacità eccezionale nell'esaltarsi in quelle partite da pressione insostenibile.
> L'olandese è stato in grado di vincere ovunque sia stato, non fallendo quasi mai, se togliamo la parentesi all'Inter, dove comunque non sfigurò poi tanto. Clarence nasce come trequartista puro, un calciatore incline sia al passaggio che alla finalizzazione. E' stato in grado di evolversi negli anni grazie ad una tecnica ai limite dell'imbarazzante. Un bagaglio piuttosto raro e completo. Oltre le capacità tecniche ci sono anche quelle tattiche. Giocatore di rara intelligenza nei parametri della posizione in campo. Nel suo repertorio troviamo un tiro fuori dalla norma, una rara bomba di potenza in grado di essere rapida e precisa da qualsiasi distanza. Ci sono inoltre finte poco teatrali e utili, visione di gioco, scambi sotto porta e capacità di allargarsi. Vi troviamo anche un dribbling da fermo, venuto fuori sul finale di carriera.
> Lo spagnolo è invece l'alfiere dello scacchiere del Guardiolismo. Tolto Messi è stato forse il calciatore più mobile dell'era Barcellonista. Andrés è un centrocampista del tutto tecnico con una propensione offensiva decisamente spiccata. A differenza dell'olandese il suo dribbling è ancor più eclettico e devastante. Iniesta è altresì molto più rapido e ha una caratteristica di progressione senza dubbio più invidiabile. Il suo tiro da fuori non è al livello del collega ma può contare su varianti più versatili e su un effetto niente male. Nelle sue corde c'è anche un posizionamento da numero 10, seppur negli anni si sia adattato e abbia quasi dimenticato le sue inclinazioni. Bravissimo nel tenere palla e gestirla, in grado di sfornare anche l'ultimo passaggio.
> Li accomuna perfino la magistralità del gol pesante quando richiesto. (Indimenticabili il gol nella finale mondiale per Andrés, ma faccio fatica a scordare la bomba di Clarence nel Derby della rimonta.)
> ...



D'accordissimo su tutto. Seedorf giocatore più completo e con uno strapotere fisico imbarazzante. Iniesta più bello da vedere, dribbling fulminante e in progressione spicca più di Seedorf ma solo perchè quest'ultimo ha appunto un fisico da paura.
Se dovessi scegliere direi Iniesta, ma proprio di poco


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

Aspetto con ansia [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] e [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] sull'argomento


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Aspetto con ansia [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] e [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] sull'argomento



Tu [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] per questi giocatori vai in brodo di giuggiole


----------



## hiei87 (19 Luglio 2015)

Seedorf in palla (quasi sempre nelle grandi sfide) non teme confronti con nessuno. E' anche vero che non possiamo nemmeno mettere da parte quei 2/3 di partite a stagione in cui giocava in ciabatte.
L'olandese è stato uno dei centrocampisti più forti, completi ed eclettici degli ultimi 30 anni. Sotto molti punti divista è stato anche superiore ad Iniesta. Non sempre però è riuscito a esprimersi al meglio. All'inter ha deluso (è vero che in quell'inter hanno fallito in tanti), e anche in nazionale raramente ha lasciato il segno, tanto da non essere stato più convocato, se non per qualche sparuta apparizione, dal 2004 in poi. Al Milan poi, è inutile nasconderlo in nome dell'affetto e della nostalgia (vista anche la nostra situazione attuale) che proviamo per lui, non sempre ha reso da fuoriclasse. Poi certamente è giusto ricordarlo come tale, anche perchè nella storia, alla lunga, resteranno prestazioni come quelle contro Manchester e Bayern, e non come quelle contro gli Empoli e Catania di turno.
Di Iniesta ho già parlato in più occasioni. Per me il paragone si porrebbe più con Zidane, nella sfida tra i migliori trequartisti dell'era moderna.
E attenzione a dire che non abbia personalità. Uno che in una finale dei mondiali o di Champions vuole la palla anche in mezzo a 4 avversari e la gestice come se fosse a un torneo parrocchiale, uno che al 90° di una semifinale tesissima allo Stamford Bridge si prende la responsabilità di un tiro da fuori e la piazza all'incrocio, è un leader anche se non urla e non parla....


----------



## .Nitro (19 Luglio 2015)

Iniesta sicuramente,senza togliere nulla a Clarence


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Seedorf in palla (quasi sempre nelle grandi sfide) non teme confronti con nessuno. E' anche vero che non possiamo nemmeno mettere da parte quei 2/3 di partite a stagione in cui giocava in ciabatte.
> L'olandese è stato uno dei centrocampisti più forti, completi ed eclettici degli ultimi 30 anni. Sotto molti punti divista è stato anche superiore ad Iniesta. Non sempre però è riuscito a esprimersi al meglio. All'inter ha deluso (è vero che in quell'inter hanno fallito in tanti), e anche in nazionale raramente ha lasciato il segno, tanto da non essere stato più convocato, se non per qualche sparuta apparizione, dal 2004 in poi. Al Milan poi, è inutile nasconderlo in nome dell'affetto e della nostalgia (vista anche la nostra situazione attuale) che proviamo per lui, non sempre ha reso da fuoriclasse. Poi certamente è giusto ricordarlo come tale, anche perchè nella storia, alla lunga, resteranno prestazioni come quelle contro Manchester e Bayern, e non come quelle contro gli Empoli e Catania di turno.
> Di Iniesta ho già parlato in più occasioni. Per me il paragone si porrebbe più con Zidane, nella sfida tra i migliori trequartisti dell'era moderna.
> E attenzione a dire che non abbia personalità. Uno che in una finale dei mondiali o di Champions vuole la palla anche in mezzo a 4 avversari e la gestice come se fosse a un torneo parrocchiale, uno che al 90° di una semifinale tesissima allo Stamford Bridge si prende la responsabilità di un tiro da fuori e la piazza all'incrocio, è un leader anche se non urla e non parla....



Tutto giusto ma non mi sembra tu abbia scelto, così è troppo facile.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Luglio 2015)

Difficile forse la differenza la fa quella rete nella finale del 2010


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Difficile forse la differenza la fa quella rete nella finale del 2010



Concordo


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Luglio 2015)

Seedorf senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2015)

Iniesta, più anni ad alto livello, livello leggermente più alto.


Meno appariscente per personalità fuori dal campo magari e nel campo sovrastato dal mostro Messi che pur essendo piccolo proietta una discreta ombra


----------



## mèuris (19 Luglio 2015)

Io vado per Iniesta. Le sue prestazioni tra il 2008 e il 2011 sono state devastanti. Lo ritengo il centrocampista,al suo apice,più forte degli anni 2000. Viene da anni un po'sottotono; forse quest'anno è tornato a un livello che un minimo si avvicina al suo,specie in qualche partita di Champions. Seedorf se vogliamo, nella sua discontinuità (ha sempre preferito le grandi partite, o comunque i momenti decisivi di una partita) è stato più continuo(fermandoci ad adesso, perché Iniesta è comunque ancora in attività),nel senso che le sue due/tre partite toste le risolveva ogni anno . Clarence era veramente un giocatore particolarissimo, che mi faceva impazzire, ma anche bestemmiare,in certe occasioni. Un grande, in ogni caso, con una personalità fuori dal comune. Forse anche più versatile, nel senso che ha ricoperto benissimo anche il ruolo di regista o trequartista (vedasi,per esempio, stagione 2010/11, in particolare nel derby di andata contro l'Inter). Don Andrés, però, è un mago,uno che ti sguscia da ogni dove e che vede corridoi impensabili per qualsiasi altro giocatore. Dico lui senza troppi dubbi,per quanto Clarence sia stato forte.


----------



## Miro (19 Luglio 2015)

Iniesta senza nemmeno pensarci...


----------



## Torros (19 Luglio 2015)

Mai fatto impazzire Iniesta. Lo reputo un giocatore da collettivo. Va benissimo quando la squadra gira a meraviglia, molto meno incisivo quando è lui che deve togliere le castagne dal fuoco.
Preferisco Seedorf, giocatore più completo e più versatile, tecnicamente secondo me non ha nulla da invidiare ad Iniesta.


----------



## Serginho (19 Luglio 2015)

Io vorrei una definizione logica al DRIBBLING DA FERMO. Cosa è?


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io vorrei una definizione logica al DRIBBLING DA FERMO. Cosa è?



Definizione, ok... Non mi va di dilungarmi, per cui quoto direttamente da Wikipedia



> Sono quei dribbling in cui il calciatore supera di netto l'avversario, spesso anche *da fermo*, sfruttando soprattutto la tecnica e la rapidità per *ingannare* l'avversario. Possono essere effettuati con *movimenti di corpo o di piedi*.



E' quel che intendevo quando ho detto che nel repertorio di Seedorf ci sono finte utili e poco teatrali. Persa ormai la velocità e non potendo più dribblare in progressione ha ripiegato nel saltare l'uomo semplicemente di finta. E quindi in maniera secca/da fermo. 

Tornando ON Topic, Seedorf o Iniesta?



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Seedorf senza alcun dubbio.



Finalmente un voto per Seedorf! Spiega un po' tale preferenza. Ho votato Andrés come picchi ma preferisco anch'io l'olandese come calciatore per caratteristiche.


----------



## DannySa (19 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io vorrei una definizione logica al DRIBBLING DA FERMO. Cosa è?



Pirlo è tipo la madre del dribbling da fermo, in pratica con un movimento del corpo riesce ad ingannare il giocatore che lo pressa prendendogli di fatto il tempo e trovando lo spazio per un passaggio, l'avrai visto migliaia di volte dai.


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Pirlo è tipo la madre del dribbling da fermo, in pratica con un movimento del corpo riesce ad ingannare il giocatore che lo pressa prendendogli di fatto il tempo e trovando lo spazio per un passaggio, l'avrai visto migliaia di volte dai.



Thanks Danny, my friend


----------



## Serginho (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Definizione, ok... Non mi va di dilungarmi, per cui quoto direttamente da Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> E' quel che intendevo quando ho detto che nel repertorio di Seedorf ci sono finte utili e poco teatrali. Persa ormai la velocità e non potendo più dribblare in progressione ha ripiegato nel saltare l'uomo semplicemente di finta. E quindi in maniera secca/da fermo.



Guarda che non ha alcun senso ciò che è stato appena scritto. Se uno è fermo non può superare una persona o un oggetto, a meno che non usi il teletrasporto 

Che poi Seedorf non ha mai dribblato in progressione, è sempre stato un giocatore statico e centrale


----------



## Serginho (19 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Pirlo è tipo la madre del dribbling da fermo, in pratica con un movimento del corpo riesce ad ingannare il giocatore che lo pressa prendendogli di fatto il tempo e trovando lo spazio per un passaggio, l'avrai visto migliaia di volte dai.



Come fai a dribblare se sei fermo? E' il nome che si da a questa cosa che è illogico


----------



## DannySa (19 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Guarda che non ha alcun senso ciò che è stato appena scritto. Se uno è fermo non può superare una persona o un oggetto, a meno che non usi il teletrasporto
> 
> Che poi Seedorf non ha mai dribblato in progressione, è sempre stato un giocatore statico e centrale



Infatti il giocatore non è fermo, ovvio, la palla è ferma, quello è il punto.
Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Guarda che non ha alcun senso ciò che è stato appena scritto. Se uno è fermo non può superare una persona o un oggetto, a meno che non usi il teletrasporto
> 
> Che poi Seedorf non ha mai dribblato in progressione, è sempre stato un giocatore statico e centrale



Già scritto da DannySa sopra... Invece che saltare l'uomo in progressione lo si fa da fermo con una finta.


----------



## Serginho (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già scritto da DannySa sopra... Invece che saltare l'uomo in progressione lo si fa da fermo con una finta.



Ancora? Ma per saltarlo dovrai portarti pure la alla appresso o la lasci lì? Boh


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ancora? Ma per saltarlo dovrai portarti pure la alla appresso o la lasci lì? Boh



Non stai correndo. Hai l'avversario davanti. Lo disorienti con una finta e ti porti palla, superandolo. Non è un dribbling che fai in velocità come quelli di Kakà. Ma si è spiegato meglio [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION]. E' semplice, non vedo la polemica poi sinceramente...


----------



## Serginho (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non stai correndo. Hai l'avversario davanti. Lo disorienti con una finta e ti porti palla, superandolo. Non è un dribbling che fai in velocità come quelli di Kakà. Ma si è spiegato meglio [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION]. E' semplice, non vedo la polemica poi sinceramente...



Se lo superi, ti muovi e ti porti la palla allora TI MUOVI. Questo esclude l'essere FERMO. E' sempre un dribbling, non è che deve essere separato dal dribbling in velocità. Ho letto una cosa che mi sembrava altamente insensata e ho voluto precisare


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se lo superi, ti muovi e ti porti la palla allora TI MUOVI. Questo esclude l'essere FERMO. E' sempre un dribbling, non è che deve essere separato dal dribbling in velocità. Ho letto una cosa che mi sembrava altamente insensata e ho voluto precisare



Scopri l'ovvio, è la conseguenza dell'azione che ti porta a muoverti. Prima di attuarlo sei invece fermo davanti all'avversario e solo dopo averlo fregato con una finta riprendi a muoverti. Quando invece corri e dribbli non lo sei perché sei già in progressione e salti l'uomo in velocità.


----------



## Serginho (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Scopri l'ovvio, è la conseguenza dell'azione che ti porta a muoverti. Prima di attuarlo sei invece fermo davanti all'avversario e solo dopo averlo fregato con una finta riprendi a muoverti. Quando invece corri e dribbli non lo sei perché sei già in progressione e salti l'uomo in velocità.



Ah perché ora le finte si fanno stando fermi? Magari l'avversario viene disorientato dal giocatore in fase criostatica e si sposta per farlo passare col teletrasporto. Ok ora è tutto chiaro


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ah perché ora le finte si fanno stando fermi? Magari l'avversario viene disorientato dal giocatore in fase criostatica e si sposta per farlo passare col teletrasporto. Ok ora è tutto chiaro



Non voglio ripetere le stesse cose, sta tutto qui:



DannySa ha scritto:


> Pirlo è tipo la madre del dribbling da fermo, in pratica con un movimento del corpo riesce ad ingannare il giocatore che lo pressa prendendogli di fatto il tempo e trovando lo spazio per un passaggio, l'avrai visto migliaia di volte dai.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Luglio 2015)

*Allora, è stato detto tante volte. Non vogliamo post uno ad uno. Non siamo su facebook. *


----------



## hiei87 (19 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto ma non mi sembra tu abbia scelto, così è troppo facile.



Iniesta, Iniesta 
Con tutto il rispetto e la riconoscenza possibile per Seedorf, chiaramente.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Finalmente un voto per Seedorf! Spiega un po' tale preferenza. Ho votato Andrés come picchi ma preferisco anch'io l'olandese come calciatore per caratteristiche.




Preferisco Clarence perchè nel complesso secondo me è più forte di Iniesta.Certi picchi che ha raggiunto Seedorf, Iniesta non li ha mai raggiunti.Ci son state partite in cui Clarence è salito in cattedra trascinando la propria squadra nei momenti di difficoltà.In certe partite Seedorf non ha avuto nulla da invidiare ai calciatori più forti della storia, per il rendimento avuto.
Seedorf aveva più classe (non che Andres non ne abbia) aveva un tiro micidiale, soprattutto da fuori, aveva un fisico mastodontico unito ad una classe sopraffina.Ma soprattutto Seedorf era tatticamente più intelligente di Iniesta, un vero mostro.Iniesta è un centrocampista fortissimo, ma per rimanere in ottica Blaugrana il vero mostro sacro del centrocampo secondo me è sempre stato Xavi.
Uno come Xavi son sicuro che avrebbe reso bene in tutte le squadre del pianeta, cosa che Iniesta per me non sarebbe in grado di fare.Ecco, Seedorf è quel tipo di giocatore, alla Xavi, alla Pirlo, alla Xabi Alonso.Giocatore di ruolo diverso, ma che è la base di un centrocampo.Non era uno che aveva bisogno dei compagni per rendere al meglio, era lui che faceva rendere i compagni al meglio.Non so se capisci quello che voglio dire.Lui è sempre stato uno dei pilastri del centrocampo, non era una semplice comparsa.Iniesta non è una semplice comparsa, ma non mi dà nemmeno l'idea d'essere un pilastro.Seedorf ha vinto da tutte le parti ed ha sempre vinto da protagonista.Clarence ha sempre avuto più personalità, nelle partite importanti era una garanzia, aveva due palle grandi come il mondo intero, quella voglia di vincere assurda e non aveva mai paura.Iniesta sotto questo profilo lascia molto a desiderare.

Adoro Iniesta, ma per me Seedorf è stato di un'altra categoria rispetto allo spagnolo, per me la differenza non è poca, è parecchia.....Concludo dicendo che la classe che aveva Seedorf c'è l'hanno avuta pochi calciatori nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Dexter (20 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Come fai a dribblare se sei fermo? E' il nome che si da a questa cosa che è illogico


Ronaldinho ti salta da fermo, Zidane pure. Il dribbling di Messi o Bale è quello in velocità, meno tecnico e meno spettacolare.

Per quanto riguarda Seedorf vs Iniesta, voto l'olandese perchè lo trovavo più decisivo in zona gol. E' una preferenza personale, Iniesta è più forte oggettivamente.


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> _Ronaldinho ti salta da fermo, Zidane pure. Il dribbling di Messi o Bale è quello in velocità, meno tecnico e meno spettacolare._
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Seedorf vs Iniesta, voto l'olandese perchè lo trovavo più decisivo in zona gol. E' una preferenza personale, Iniesta è più forte oggettivamente.



Grazie Dex. Comunque pure Totti lo fa, non potendo più farlo in progressione.

In ogni caso son contento che Seedorf stia racimolando qualche voto


----------



## Dexter (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Grazie Dex. Comunque pure Totti lo fa, non potendo più farlo in progressione.
> 
> In ogni caso son contento che Seedorf stia racimolando qualche voto


Ci tengo a specificare che la mia preferenza è per il Seedorf under 31-32 anni. Dopo è stato un giocatore dannosissimo, tremendo.


----------



## ps18ps (25 Luglio 2015)

io adoravo Seedorf giocatore fantastico. Secondo me il suo unico problema è che quando non era in giornata si ostinava comunque a cercare la giocata, che puntualmente non gli riusciva e diventava irritante invece che giocare semplice.


----------



## sion (25 Luglio 2015)

il miglior seedorf se la gioca col miglior iniesta..poco ma sicuro..clarence in certe giornate era assolutamente incredibile


----------



## 666psycho (25 Luglio 2015)

Io direi che sono allo stesso livello. Iniesta cmq ha sempre giocato al barcelona con una filosofia di giocao ben definita e con compagni sempre top.


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

C'è da dire che Seedorf sotto pressione rispondeva ancor più presente di Andrès


----------



## Torros (25 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho ti salta da fermo, Zidane pure. Il dribbling di Messi o Bale è quello in velocità, meno tecnico e meno spettacolare.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Seedorf vs Iniesta, voto l'olandese perchè lo trovavo più decisivo in zona gol. E' una preferenza personale, Iniesta è più forte oggettivamente.



che falsità, Messi ti salta benissimo anche da fermo...


----------



## prebozzio (25 Luglio 2015)

Seedorf ha vinto 4 Champions League con tre squadre diverse, un dato incredibile.
In quelle rossonere è stato decisivo.
Tra i due al top scelgo Seedorf perché più completo nelle due fasi, il concetto di mezz'ala fatto realtà.


----------



## Doctore (25 Luglio 2015)

Da adoratore di sedorf...reputo iniesta piu forte oggettivamente.


----------



## Torros (8 Marzo 2016)

per me Iniesta non è mai stato il fenomeno epocale di cui la gente parla, è un grandissimo giocatore inserito in un collettivo fantastico, ma che da solo non può trascinare una squadra a nulla. Semplicemente perché nei momenti di difficoltà della spagna e Barcellona è il primo che sparisce. Poi è troppo discontinuo. E' un giocatore prevalentemente offensivo, ma il contributo offensivo che da aldilà dei dribbling spesso fine a se stessi è veramente poca roba. Al Barca Xavi è sempre stato decisamente più importante, con Xavi al top e un mediano con i [email protected] qualsiasi squadra dominerebbe quella avversaria.

quindi vedo un equilibrio tra seedorf e iniesta, per gusto personale preferisco l'olandese.


----------



## mr.wolf (9 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> per me Iniesta non è mai stato il fenomeno epocale di cui la gente parla, è un grandissimo giocatore inserito in un collettivo fantastico, ma che da solo non può trascinare una squadra a nulla. Semplicemente perché nei momenti di difficoltà della spagna e Barcellona è il primo che sparisce. Poi è troppo discontinuo. E' un giocatore prevalentemente offensivo, ma il contributo offensivo che da aldilà dei dribbling spesso fine a se stessi è veramente poca roba. Al Barca Xavi è sempre stato decisamente più importante, con Xavi al top e un mediano con i [email protected] qualsiasi squadra dominerebbe quella avversaria.
> 
> quindi vedo un equilibrio tra seedorf e iniesta, per gusto personale preferisco l'olandese.


descrivi Iniesta come un mezzo cesso e poi vedi un equilibrio tra lui e Seedorf, faccio fatica a seguirti


----------



## Julian Ross (9 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> per me Iniesta non è mai stato il fenomeno epocale di cui la gente parla, è un grandissimo giocatore inserito in un collettivo fantastico, ma che da solo non può trascinare una squadra a nulla. Semplicemente perché nei momenti di difficoltà della spagna e Barcellona è il primo che sparisce. Poi è troppo discontinuo. E' un giocatore prevalentemente offensivo, ma il contributo offensivo che da aldilà dei dribbling spesso fine a se stessi è veramente poca roba. Al Barca Xavi è sempre stato decisamente più importante, con Xavi al top e un mediano con i [email protected] qualsiasi squadra dominerebbe quella avversaria.
> 
> quindi vedo un equilibrio tra seedorf e iniesta, per gusto personale preferisco l'olandese.



Al di là di tutti i topic in cui ti distingui come troll fanboy di messi (ricordo dei post assurdi su Sandro Nesta), qui hai praticamente detto che Iniesta è un giocatore di medio livello, sminuendolo ovunque...e dicendo poi che con clarence c'è equilibrio, quindi anche Seedorf, a rigor di logica, diventa un giocatore di medio livello per te. 
Quante eresie. 

Sul discorso dei dribbling mi permetto di dare ragione all'utente che disquisiva sulla maggiore fantasia di dinho e di zizou rispetto a messi, che invece è fenomenale in velocità. È la verità, senza nulla togliere a messi che è un giocatore sensazionale e il più forte a livello assoluto, a livello di pura fantasia e di tocco di palla io preferisco dinho (fantasia soprannaturale) e zizou (il giocatore più elegante degli ultimi 25 anni).


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> per me Iniesta non è mai stato il fenomeno epocale di cui la gente parla, è un grandissimo giocatore inserito in un collettivo fantastico, ma che da solo non può trascinare una squadra a nulla. Semplicemente perché nei momenti di difficoltà della spagna e Barcellona è il primo che sparisce. Poi è troppo discontinuo. E' un giocatore prevalentemente offensivo, ma il contributo offensivo che da aldilà dei dribbling spesso fine a se stessi è veramente poca roba. Al Barca Xavi è sempre stato decisamente più importante, con Xavi al top e un mediano con i [email protected] qualsiasi squadra dominerebbe quella avversaria.
> 
> quindi vedo un equilibrio tra seedorf e iniesta, per gusto personale preferisco l'olandese.



Torros perché non ammetti di essere un troll a cui piace spizzicare la gente? Ogni volta che scrivi pare tu lo faccia per provocare..


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Torros perché non ammetti di essere un troll a cui piace spizzicare la gente? Ogni volta che scrivi pare tu lo faccia per provocare..



Ha idee un po' bizzarre (anche se a volte sono d'accordo) però non mi pare le esprima in modo fastidioso.


----------



## Torros (10 Marzo 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutti i topic in cui ti distingui come troll fanboy di messi (ricordo dei post assurdi su Sandro Nesta), qui hai praticamente detto che Iniesta è un giocatore di medio livello, sminuendolo ovunque...e dicendo poi che con clarence c'è equilibrio, quindi anche Seedorf, a rigor di logica, diventa un giocatore di medio livello per te.
> Quante eresie.
> 
> Sul discorso dei dribbling mi permetto di dare ragione all'utente che disquisiva sulla maggiore fantasia di dinho e di zizou rispetto a messi, che invece è fenomenale in velocità. È la verità, senza nulla togliere a messi che è un giocatore sensazionale e il più forte a livello assoluto, a livello di pura fantasia e di tocco di palla io preferisco dinho (fantasia soprannaturale) e zizou (il giocatore più elegante degli ultimi 25 anni).



quindi opinioni diverse dalla massa sarebbe trollaggio? direi che sono ***** tuoi sono ti stanno bene le mie opinioni(se uno mi da del troll, rispondo per le rime).
Come ho detto Iniesta è un grandissimo giocatore al pari di Seedorf, ma non è un fuoriclasse come è Zidane.
Penso che Iniesta uscirebbe totalmente ridimensionato fuori dal Barca, non ho scritto che è un giocatore di medio livello. A me Iniesta non fa impazzire che vuoi che ti dica, convivi con ciò. 
Che c'è di difficile da capire? 
Nesta era un grandissimo difensore ma come tutti i giocatori del passato, ottiene un bonus leggenda che ne pompano le prestazioni, oltre quello che erano realmente. Io ho visto Nesta, e non era un super eroe, come non lo è nessuno. E poi non capisco bene che avrei detto su Nesta, a parte aver smentito(lo smentiscono i video in realtà) la leggenda metropolitana che abbia fermato Messi perché ha fatto un intervento eccezionale in partite sempre vinte e dominate dal Barca, dove Messi ha fatto il bello e cattivo tempo.


----------



## davoreb (10 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> quindi opinioni diverse dalla massa sarebbe trollaggio? direi che sono ***** tuoi sono ti stanno bene le mie opinioni(se uno mi da del troll, rispondo per le rime).
> Come ho detto Iniesta è un grandissimo giocatore al pari di Seedorf, ma non è un fuoriclasse come è Zidane.
> Penso che Iniesta uscirebbe totalmente ridimensionato fuori dal Barca, non ho scritto che è un giocatore di medio livello. A me Iniesta non fa impazzire che vuoi che ti dica, convivi con ciò.
> Che c'è di difficile da capire?
> Nesta era un grandissimo difensore ma come tutti i giocatori del passato, ottiene un bonus leggenda che ne pompano le prestazioni, oltre quello che erano realmente. Io ho visto Nesta, e non era un super eroe, come non lo è nessuno. E poi non capisco bene che avrei detto su Nesta, a parte aver smentito(lo smentiscono i video in realtà) la leggenda metropolitana che abbia fermato Messi perché ha fatto un intervento eccezionale in partite sempre vinte e dominate dal Barca, dove Messi ha fatto il bello e cattivo tempo.



Scusate per l'OT ma parliamo della partita del rigore a gioco fermo dove Messi ha fatto il bello e cattivo tempo? Nesta non prende nessun bonus basta guardare la sua carriera in modo oggettivo per capire che è un giocatore fuori dall'ordinario e con una classe incredibile.

Per me Seedorf ed Iniesta si equivalgono, considero un pelino superiore Seedorf in quanto nelle partite importanti è uno che si esalta trascinando la squadra alla vittoria, Iniesta probabilmente più continuo anche se con il Barca non è difficile essere continui.

Bisogna poi dire che ad Iniesta è stato rubato un pallone d'oro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Scusate per l'OT ma parliamo della partita del rigore a gioco fermo dove Messi ha fatto il bello e cattivo tempo? Nesta non prende nessun bonus basta guardare la sua carriera in modo oggettivo per capire che è un giocatore fuori dall'ordinario e con una classe incredibile.
> 
> Per me Seedorf ed Iniesta si equivalgono,* considero un pelino superiore Seedorf in quanto nelle partite importanti è uno che si esalta trascinando la squadra alla vittoria*, Iniesta probabilmente più continuo anche se con il Barca non è difficile essere continui.
> 
> Bisogna poi dire che ad Iniesta è stato rubato un pallone d'oro.



Perché invece Iniesta sarebbe uno che non mette la zampata quando serve? Giusto due "esempietti"..il gol al Chelsea in semifinale a Stamford Bridge e il gol che ha dato il mondiale alla Spagna nel 2010..
Per contro se vogliamo Seedorf ha un 3-4 rigori sbagliati in lotterie importanti sintomo che sul dischetto gli tremano le gambe..

Ho amato Clarence (e detestato gli ultimi 2 anni) ma secondo me oggettivamente Iniesta è arrivato un po' più in alto come livello, direi subito sotto a Zizou..

Seedorf sicuramente più leader, Iniesta più a disposizione del gruppo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2016)

Sono due fenomeni, peccato buttarne uno giu dalla torre, iniesta è più trequartista,
Clarence si considerava un trequartista, ma nel ruolo era normale al livello di tanti altri bravi giocatori, gli mancava un po lo spunto in velocità alla Kakà, invece da mezzala ruolo in cui si sentiva adattato in realtà era fenomenale, tra i migliori di tutti i tempi,
ne va sempre sottolineata la personalità pazzesca, leader indiscusso senza rompere continuamente ai compagni stile Ibra.


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2016)

entrambi 2 fenomeni, Seedorf mezz'ala perfetta, Iniesta giocatore più universale sulla trequarti. Come tecnica penso che siamo alla pari, Seedorf spiccava per doti fisiche, Iniesta per rapidità e dinamismo. 
Io Iniesta lo adoro, lo ritengo uno dei più forti centrocampisti offensivi che si siano mai visti per cui non posso che votare per lui, anche se pure Clarence è stato un grandissimo!


----------



## wfiesso (10 Marzo 2016)

Entrambi campionissimi, ma seedorf ľho amato fin dall'ajax e non posso che votare x lui


----------

